# Need some prop recommendations



## Little_Freeboard (Oct 30, 2008)

Hello All,

I just purchased a 2001 J14 Carolina Skiff. I have a 2001 15HP Yamaha on it. I am getting 17 mph out of it with approximately 600 lbs of load which includes two people gas battery bench storage seat, anchor, cooler and all gear. Is that about right, or should I consider playing with different props. It has a mickey mouse alum three blade. Not sure size or pitch. Thanks in advance for any suggestions or recommendations.


----------

